# Permission to Hunt



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well i have another jackass hunter story. We have been hunting private land in St. Clairsville for the past 8 years. *Every year *we have the same group of guys on the bordering property that have asked us every year if we are aloud to be on the land we are hunting. We have gotten written permission that we get every year. There are tons of deer in this area. We have taken several nice deer from here without driving the land(i have two on the wall). We will start driving on Tuesday in the afternoon or if the weather turns shitty. This group of guys will start hunting about 730am and all they will do is drive their property then come over to the property we have permission to hunt on and do the same. Pushing the deer everywhere but on the 500+acres we hunt. This year we where at our trucks getting ready to move about 2 miles away to try another spot we have. They drove by in their truck with 4 guys in the bed of the truck. They stopped and asked how the hunting was going, and if the gut pile on own side of the land was from us. We said the only deer we seen we took a nice spike buck and yes it was from us. It seemed that they were cool with us until they pulled away slowly. The one guy states yea you *** ruined our spot (which the put a drive on throught there). I stated we have written permission to be here for the past 8 years stop asking us about what we are doing. They are allowed to hunt this land but they dont have written permission. They have about 300+ acres from one of there parents land (which the old man gives us permission to bow hunt). As they drove away they started to laugh and at this time i wasnt very happy i yelled out we are allowed to be here and go ***yourself. That was the last we seen of them for the day. Has anyone else had these types of problems in the past with anyone.:!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i had premission to hunt on this guys land.. dude don't live to far from me
said can i go hunting he said sure.. gave him my cell phone # never heard from him oh well, he told me there are big bucks where he lives


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i had something similar happen this year mon aftrnoon had five guys come in on the woods that i was in driveing it, i was the only one in the woods when they came in. they walked down through the woods and meet up at a big beech tree about 20 yards from my stand, one guy walked over and introduced himself, said HE had permission to hunt the woods, and appologized for comin gin on me. i thought that was that until three split to my right and the other two walked driectly down my shooting lane to the edge of the woods (35) yards. as soon as they got to the feild they stopped pulled up and shoot a nice 3 point that would have come righ tto me, theuy had permission to be there but that doesn't mean hunt the exact same spot as some one else, needless to say i went to a different stand


----------

